# TechSession 15



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

May 7, 2005 @ B&M Racing.

The reason this is under "Motorsports", is that the theme of this TS will be to prepare cars for the upcoming Sin City HPDE at Las Vegas Motor Speedway on May 14-15, 2005. Topics to be covered include tech inspections for participants of the HPDE, and various setups that needed to be taken care of for the HPDE.

And general chit chat.

Thank you to Steve and Bob at B&M again for providing the use of their facilities.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

any more info, such as time? sounds interesting and might be worth a drive up.

tia
jeff


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Jeff_DML said:


> any more info, such as time? sounds interesting and might be worth a drive up.
> 
> tia
> jeff


Sorry...Was in a hurry to make that post.

These TechSessions usually start around 10:00am, although most people mosey on in between 10:00am-11:00am. They have 2 lifts, a 4 post and a 2 post, lift times are first come, first serve. Most of the time we'd like to wrap up by no later than 5:00pm, but once in a while a project runs long and some of us don't get out until 10:00pm :eeps:


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

I think I can actually make this one. Woohoo! :thumbup:

--SONET


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Bring the pressure bleeder... I need a brake fluid flush.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

SergioK said:


> Bring the pressure bleeder... I need a brake fluid flush.


Get in line. The fluid in my car is over a year old. I still need to purchase the pre-requisit parts to modify the bleeder though. I'm also going to install the stainless steele braided brake lines too, hopefully a big brake kit by that time.

There's supposedly a REAL fix to my squeaky rear suspension issue, and I may actually address that too.


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

The HACK said:


> Get in line. The fluid in my car is over a year old. I still need to purchase the pre-requisit parts to modify the bleeder though. I'm also going to install the stainless steele braided brake lines too, hopefully a big brake kit by that time.
> 
> There's supposedly a REAL fix to my squeaky rear suspension issue, and I may actually address that too.


Me too! I bought a brake bleeder which I was gonna use before my *ahem* parking lot incident. I'd like to flush brakes and swap pads. Can someone bring their micrometer to check rotor thickness as well? Debating about also flushing tranny fluid and differential, but I may hold off for another TS if I would be hoggin' up the lift for too long.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

I need to bleed my brakes and clutch. Maybe I should get SS lines as well since we'll be workin on brakes... :dunno:


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

doeboy said:


> I need to bleed my brakes and clutch. Maybe I should get SS lines as well since we'll be workin on brakes... :dunno:


Doe,

Is that Willow in your sig pic?

Mark


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

markseven said:


> Doe,
> 
> Is that Willow in your sig pic?
> 
> Mark


Buttonwillow actually... different track...


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

doeboy said:


> I need to bleed my brakes and clutch. Maybe I should get SS lines as well since we'll be workin on brakes... :dunno:


 Call Chris Peterson at Das Auto Sport (www.dasautosport.com), I'm placing an order tomorrow and he can put in your ss lines and you'll save on shipping. :thumbup:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Task list for me:

Install Eibach sways :bigpimp:

Install Cobalt Spec VR brake pads all around :bigpimp:

Install StopTech stainless steel lines instead of my worn-out Goodridge lines :bigpimp:

Put in Motul RBF 600 brake fluid :bigpimp:

Hopefully also install B & M SSK :bigpimp:

:eeps: By then, my car should be shod in Dunlop SP Super Sport Race 255-35-18s all around... :eeps:


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

Raffi said:


> Task list for me:
> 
> Install Eibach sways :bigpimp:
> 
> ...


Galun hooked me up with a really deal for Motul brake fluid through a coupon he gave me, so I've got something like 10 bottles of it if you haven't bought it yet. I think that it was about $10/bottle if you want to get it off of me. I actually don't remember the exact price but I can look it up if you want. I know that the price was better than anything I found online. Also, since I am also flushing with Motul 600, we can both use my brake bleed kit and not have to worry about washing the kit between flushes. I think the other guys use the ATE brake fluid.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

liuk3 said:


> Galun hooked me up with a really deal for Motul brake fluid through a coupon he gave me, so I've got something like 10 bottles of it if you haven't bought it yet. I think that it was about $10/bottle if you want to get it off of me. I actually don't remember the exact price but I can look it up if you want. I know that the price was better than anything I found online. Also, since I am also flushing with Motul 600, we can both use my brake bleed kit and not have to worry about washing the kit between flushes. I think the other guys use the ATE brake fluid.


 Thanks Ken. :thumbup: I am getting a good deal from Chris, which is pretty close to your price, so I'm happy to give him my business. I think we should dedicate your bleeder as "Motul ONLY!"


----------



## Mdk330i (Feb 24, 2002)

SergioK said:


> Bring the pressure bleeder... I need a brake fluid flush.


Serg do you have Stoptech SS brake lines? I wanted to get UUC but they are on back order. Was thinking about getting Stoptech since I can go and pick them up in Torrance.


----------



## Mdk330i (Feb 24, 2002)

The HACK said:


> Sorry...Was in a hurry to make that post.
> 
> These TechSessions usually start around 10:00am, although most people mosey on in between 10:00am-11:00am. They have 2 lifts, a 4 post and a 2 post, lift times are first come, first serve. Most of the time we'd like to wrap up by no later than 5:00pm, but once in a while a project runs long and some of us don't get out until 10:00pm :eeps:


I need to do brake flush, coolant flush, and maybe SS brake line install. But I wouldn't be able to get there until 6:30.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Mdk330i said:


> Serg do you have Stoptech SS brake lines? I wanted to get UUC but they are on back order. Was thinking about getting Stoptech since I can go and pick them up in Torrance.


 http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1156383&postcount=11

No tax from Nevada...


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

Raffi said:


> Thanks Ken. :thumbup: I am getting a good deal from Chris, which is pretty close to your price, so I'm happy to give him my business. I think we should dedicate your bleeder as "Motul ONLY!"


Sounds good to me. I thought I was the only SCTS dood using motul. I'm glad someone else is as well. :thumbup:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

The HACK said:


> Get in line. The fluid in my car is over a year old. I still need to purchase the pre-requisit parts to modify the bleeder though. I'm also going to install the stainless steele braided brake lines too, hopefully a big brake kit by that time.
> 
> There's supposedly a REAL fix to my squeaky rear suspension issue, and I may actually address that too.


Check out Motive Products website for accessories. They sell different attachments for different cars.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

liuk3 said:


> Sounds good to me. I thought I was the only SCTS dood using motul. I'm glad someone else is as well. :thumbup:


 This will be my first time using it.


----------

